# Portland/Houston Game Thread



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Houston looks tired.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Reef's a liablility on TMac...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> Reef's a liablility on TMac...


Rubes will be in soon.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice move and look by Damon, too bad his finish was pathetic.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> Reef's a liablility on TMac...


Ya, a real liability. What did he score? 

2 points from a foul?

Woo-hoo. Reef can't guard him.

Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I guess smoking him on the floor doesn't count?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Even on Clyde Drexler night, there are a lot of empty seats!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I could be wrong, but I think I saw the post about Reef being a defensive liability against TMac before Reef's stupid ticky-tack foul.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Sorry, didn't finish the previous post before I finished. While TMac was getting by Reef, I've seen TMac get by other defenders with more ease. Reef didn't do exceptional, but I'd hardly say he did a horrible job.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok I'll buy that...He's a hard one to cover. I just had to call out Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

That give and go was sweet.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Appears to me that virtually all of Houston's shots/points are coming from the ouside, other than the few that Ming thrown down.

That bodes well as the game wears on.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Is that Stockton that gets the Drexler head bounce?


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

What's up with Mutumbo's offensive boards? We need to box out! On another note, the Garden sure sounds dead tonight.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

> What's up with Mutumbo's offensive boards? We need to box out! On another note, the Garden sure sounds dead tonight.



Here's an idea (not necessarily good or bad): Portland could trade for a player to fill the Garden. Anyone know of someone we could deal for to fit that bill?


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Here's an idea (not necessarily good or bad): Portland could trade for a player to fill the Garden. Anyone know of someone we could deal for to fit that bill?


Nope.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Two reasons the Toronto deal won't happen:

We have looked weak inside thus far this season, and trading Reef for VC isn't going to help

Portland wants to deal DA to Toronto, and if I'm Toronto, I don't want to pay Anderson $7 million per season. I want the cap space.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Go Blazers! :devil:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Sweet. Clyde Drexler night. 

Nice to see.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Man oh man I miss Clyde...... I sure would not mind cloning him 

What a team we had back then.... it was awesome

53 - 50 Rockets at the half... not bad.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

haha...remember that last game he did well and we proclaimed Qyntel the next Drexler.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

WHat's the deal with the 'Trailblazers Hall of Fame'? So few of those guys were Blazers for more than a couple years. 

Dr. Jack I get. Bill Walton, okay. Clyde of course. I didn't read all of the names, but...

Drazen Petrovic, as much as I loved that guy, was a Blazer for less than a year and a half. Considering how many minutes he got per game, he didn't even play a full season. 

Lenny Wilkins? He played ONE season for us, at the tail end of his career. He coached for 2 years, a total of 75 wins. He's a hall of famer...but not for us.

It seems like there are way more worthy candidates than those two.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Fork, I believe those guys listed were individuals inducted into the Basketball Hall of Fame with Portland ties, not actual members of the Blazers' Hall of Fame.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

maybe.. but still... those all had ties with the Blazer organization.

The question then looms.. how long do they need to coach/play with Portland to be entitled to teh honor..... in the fans eyes?

2 years? 5 years? their career? :whoknows:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Why are the Rocket's doubling and tripling Reef ALL NIGHT?

Randolph has been left on single coverage and no coverage due to this... it doesn't make sense.

Play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

> Why are the Rocket's doubling and tripling Reef ALL NIGHT?


Whoa. What game am I watching? I have not been seeing Reef getting double and triple-teamed all night. I have seen the defense close on him when he tries to get downlow, but they're doing that to everyone.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Why are the Rocket's doubling and tripling Reef ALL NIGHT?
> 
> Randolph has been left on single coverage and no coverage due to this... it doesn't make sense.
> ...


It seems like the Blazers aren't passing to Zach. He's just scoring off rebounds and bad shots.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Game summary :
:|


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Whoa. What game am I watching?


I don't know. Because every time he's gotten the ball he's got doubled ... hard. Even the announcers mentioned it. 



> I have not been seeing Reef getting double and triple-teamed all night. I have seen the defense close on him when he tries to get downlow, but they're doing that to everyone.


You have seen it, but the fact that the team only got him the ball 4 times on the post, it would be hard to remember.

This team blows.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Drazen never got off the bench..
he goes to the Nets and becomes a star.
Has records set..
you figure it out.

Great shooter..etc..


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Drazen never got off the bench..
> he goes to the Nets and becomes a star.
> Has records set..
> ...


Uh...again, what did he do for the Blazers?

It's called the "Trailblazers Hall of Fame" Not the "Former Blazers who went on to star someplace else Hall of Fame"


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Drazen never got off the bench..
> he goes to the Nets and becomes a star.
> Has records set..
> ...


Well, to be fair, the Blazers were title contenders at that time.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Yes, every time Z-Bo is double- or triple-teamed, they are very weak. Every time Reef is double- or triple-teamed, they are super-strong. FYI, Z-Bo hasn't been double-teamed because he's playing off rebounds or he's receiving the ball out top. 

And perhaps Portland does blow. But I don't see Reef doing much about it. Don't see him doing much of anything.

Only reason Portland is down by twenty right now is that Z-Bo had 12 points and 9-10 boards in that third period.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Drazen Petrovic is probably one of my favorite ballplayers of all time. 

I used to post at hoopsworld as "AgentDrazenPetrovic". Racked up like 11,000 posts under that. 



http://www.drazenpetrovic.com/portland/


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Yes, every time Z-Bo is double- or triple-teamed, they are very weak. Every time Reef is double- or triple-teamed, they are super-strong. FYI, Z-Bo hasn't been double-teamed because he's playing off rebounds or he's receiving the ball out top.
> 
> And perhaps Portland does blow. But I don't see Reef doing much about it. Don't see him doing much of anything.
> ...


There should be a rule that the Blazer guards aren't allowed to shoot from outside until Zach touches it in the post. 

:upset:


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh...again, what did he do for the Blazers?
> ...


Again, it wasn't called "Trailblazers Hall of Fame." It's the Hall of Famers WITH TIES TO PORTLAND.

Again, these are member of the Basketball...BASKETBALL...Hall of Fame who at some point were associated with the Blazers organization.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh what a move by Miles!!!! That was a SWWWWEEET crossover and finger roll right in traffic + 1. 



:yes:


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

77-72 in the fourth. I'm a little worried about this one. We need Vince.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow...never thought I'd see NVE scared to shoot the rock. 

He is scared to miss....so he doesn't take the shot!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Please Cheeks, just leave now. And don't let thje door hit ya. Why in the hell would he take out Ruben? Why does he continue to play the small backcourt. UGH! I can't take very much more of Cheeks brand basketball.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Yes, every time Z-Bo is double- or triple-teamed, they are very weak. Every time Reef is double- or triple-teamed, they are super-strong.


Reef has only been doubled in one game, so I don't know how you can make the assertation that I've said this repeatedly on Reef's behalf.

As for Randolph, I rarely see him get the double. Very rarely.



> FYI, Z-Bo hasn't been double-teamed because he's playing off rebounds or he's receiving the ball out top.


That's bull. There aren't that many players that touch the ball in the high and low post as Randolph. 



> And perhaps Portland does blow. But I don't see Reef doing much about it. Don't see him doing much of anything.


Yeah, getting him the ball 4 times ... he should get more than 8 points. What a bum. 

What more do you expect him to do? Get ball-hoggity and never pass? He's one of the only guys that does pass. It shows too, look at his shots compared to the others ... even Miles has more shots. 



> Only reason Portland is down by twenty right now is that Z-Bo had 12 points and 9-10 boards in that third period.


One of the only reasons they were up was Randolph's slow rotations when the double was put on other players. 

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Please Cheeks, just leave now. And don't let thje door hit ya. Why in the hell would he take out Ruben? Why does he continue to play the small backcourt. UGH! I can't take very much more of Cheeks brand basketball.


No doubt. That was dumb.

Play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow, the refs don't know the meaning of letting them play. Dick Bavetta is the ****test ref in teh game. He won't even let Joel play. This is crap. Boring wattered down NBA, thanks Stern you buttwipe. Get ready folks, Yao is the new Shaq. Barely touched, yet will get every damn call. I already islike Yao,but this adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Our guard paly is atrocious. They dribble it way too much, rarely attack the hoop, take bad shots, and don't make wide open shots half of the time. I know Bass ycan't shoot, but damn sure can run a team.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Fans are known for homerism. As you put it, you're a Rahim fan, and a Rahim fan only, so I would expect you to favor Rahim. But you take it beyond...

I've actually read the game threads maybe 3-4 times this year, and I've noticed you talk about Z-Bo getting weak double-teams thrown his way in probably all but one.

And usually I would say you're right about Z-Bo getting the ball in the post so much. But I'm not the only one who made a comment TONIGHT about how he's not getting the ball thrown his way.

Rahim's lack of involvement comes from a lack of aggressiveness. He has hardly looked aggressive tonight.

And slow rotations? Everyone tonight has been rotating slowly.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"Uh...again, what did he do for the Blazers?

It's called the "Trailblazers Hall of Fame" Not the "Former Blazers who went on to star someplace else Hall of Fame"


WHAT IS YOUR POINT?

He never got off the bench here.
How good could he have been here?
We never found out. The Nets did tho.
You know the story,kind of like Jermaine.
Except Jermaine got more playing time.
Get it????????????


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

First Carter, then Pierce. Now McGrady. Ugh.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Since when was Portland such a title contender they couldn't 
use a sharp shooter off the bench???
Pray tell..
who was he sitting the pines for??????


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"And slow rotations? Everyone tonight has been rotating slowly."
Ah..this is the most accurate report of the night.
Pass the cold beer please.

I thought I had left my VCR on slow motion mode.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

> Ah..this is the most accurate report of the night.
> Pass the cold beer please.


If you're asking me to share my beer, you're likely to see the only rotation slower than the Blazers.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Our guard paly is atrocious. They dribble it way too much, rarely attack the hoop, take bad shots, and don't make wide open shots half of the time. I know Bass ycan't shoot, but damn sure can run a team.


At this point, I think a better line-up would be Damon at the 2 and Sebastian running the point. Damon plays well when he's allowed the freedom to score a lot and not worry about having to initiate the offense.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

DA is awful. There is absolutely no way I can see Toronto making this deal if Portland insists on sending him with Rahim.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Damnitt, do anything(minus zach) to get VINCE! I want a swingman who can make the last not....ugh as I type this..our starting 2 takes a crappy shot and the game is done. The team is boring(again minus a choice few) and we need a new backcourt. 4-5 against the schedule we have played...I am thoroughly dissapointed. I can't take another non-playoff year. This team = :sigh: Cheeks please leave, you curse this team like no other can. We prolly won't see Outlaw,Bassy or Ruebs get their minutes at all either. Rahim is a wash on this team. He is no good at the 3. Why not deal him now before things get ugly? There is absolutely no need for your 2 best players to paly the same posistion. Miles won't amount to anything unless he starts and plays extended plays. We lose yet again to the mediocre Rockets. Those guys aren't good, I'm baflled we lost to them. I guess that's what happens when Cheeks thinks you can trap in teh NBA and our guards get trigger happy.:sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> At this point, I think a better line-up would be Damon at the 2 and Sebastian running the point. Damon plays well when he's allowed the freedom to score a lot and not worry about having to initiate the offense.


Great, then Damon can get abused much more in the post. :uhoh:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> First Carter, then Pierce. Now McGrady. Ugh.


and that is why having a "franchise" player is so important in the NBA.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

yep


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

> and that is why having a "franchise" player is so important in the NBA.


If only contract size were true indicators of whether or not one was a franchise player...

Portland has the talent. They do almost every year. But the pieces of our puzzle don't fit together. Personally, I'd rather have Rahim than Carter. But Carter may very well be a better fit for the team than Rahim.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Why does Ruben continue to paly like 10 mins a night while NVE,Damon,and DA rack up the minutes? WHy does Cheeks love those 3 so much? What will it take for this organization to fire Cheeks? Next thing you know, Cheeks will want to resign Damon to the max deal. I like them all as people,but as starting players in the NBA, they just don't cut it.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

> Portland has the talent.


Something that I observe about this board is that I think many overestimate the talent level of the Blazers. Lets be realistic....this is an average team....and in a tough western conference that equates to a .500 at best record and no play-offs. Damon and DA are below average.....Rahim is playing out of position...Miles is below average (sorry, "potential" doesn't get you wins)...Theo is average (one dimentional) and that leaves Zach as the only above average player we have. Throw in the poor coaching and this team isn't going to beat the memphis's, Houstons, etc in this league.....not to mention the elite teams. 

Come on, this team isn't playing below their talent level, they just aren't very good.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

im not sure why Ruben got bupkiss for minutes tonite. The WHOLE 3rd quarter, Debrick Anderson was attrocious.

Ruben comes in, and the crowd gets into it, and the TEAM gets into the game..and then Cheeks promptly takes Ruben out.

way to go, Einstein.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"But the pieces of our puzzle don't fit together."

Again,you speak my heart.

What is it?
What is wrong?
Why can't the right players be found?
All the money in the world can't seem to match up
that magic thing called a team.

You my friend are nailing this down very accurate.

2000 team seemed to have it all..
Except that one last piece.
This team this year is just flat..
man, they are flat.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> im not sure why Ruben got bupkiss for minutes tonite. The WHOLE 3rd quarter, Debrick Anderson was attrocious.
> 
> Ruben comes in, and the crowd gets into it, and the TEAM gets into the game..and then Cheeks promptly takes Ruben out.
> ...


That's because Cheeks, as nice of a guy as he is, is a flipping moron! 

:upset:


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Part of it is Rahim. Let's face it. Everyone knows it. He just doesn't fit in.

Rahim has a ton of talent, but he just doesn't fit it. (I say Rahim is the one that doesn't fit, since Portland just committed to Z-Bo.) Which is why I would expect, as do most other fans and analysts, that Rahim will be trade bait to get a better-fitting piece.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

jsut another reason added to a LONG LONG list to fire cheeks.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I wish I could just talk to Nash for 10 minutes and explain to him what all is wrong with this team. PLEASE GET US VINCE!!!


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

The liability of Derek Anderson is doing great damage to the team. Our guards can't break down the defense, or make anything happen...all they do is jack up misses.

Why is Derek still playing? We should start Darius at SG.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

While I'd rather have Miles at SG than DA, I don't think Miles is the answer at SG. I think a deal that moves SAR and DA for VC (and others) would allow Portland to put a well-rounded starting unit on the floor. Damon, VC, Miles, Z-Bo, and Ratliff would be solid and balanced.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh...again, what did he do for the Blazers?
> ...


That team wouldn't be bad actually:

PG- Robert Pack(he had some good years)
SG- Drazen Petrovic
C Jermaine O'Neal
SF- Aaron McKie
PF- Moses Malone


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> As for Randolph, I rarely see him get the double. Very rarely.
> Play.


My apologies.

Had I known of your handicap I would have been more understanding and charitable in my responses to your silly posts.

In my defense, it is nearly impossible to know that someone on a message board is blind .


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> Had I known of your handicap I would have been more understanding and charitable in my responses to your silly posts.


Don't worry, my handicap isn't nearly as detrimental as being born stupid.



> In my defense, it is nearly impossible to know that someone on a message board is blind .


Sorry man, despite your attempt at sarcasm and wit, the fact still remains that Zach has not faced many true doubles. He'll drive into them, but rarely does he touch the ball and two men run over to cover. It just doesn't happen.

I'm not saying that to insult the guy ... frankly, I can't figure out why a coach wouldn't double Randolph. No one else is shooting well, so why not?

Play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

> Don't worry, my handicap isn't nearly as detrimental as being born stupid.


So it's h--- having both?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Wow, the refs don't know the meaning of letting them play. Dick Bavetta is the ****test ref in teh game. He won't even let Joel play. This is crap. Boring wattered down NBA, thanks Stern you buttwipe. Get ready folks, Yao is the new Shaq. Barely touched, yet will get every damn call. I already islike Yao,but this adds fuel to the fire.


Is this a joke? Yao Ming was getting hammered in the post, Ratliff was holding him down everytime he went for a rebound. Yao Ming gets no calls in the first 3 quarters, in that aspect he is very similar to Shaq. Down the stretch the refs are going to try and clean up the post, meaning when Ratliff fouls Yao, he will actually get called for it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this a joke? Yao Ming was getting hammered in the post, Ratliff was holding him down everytime he went for a rebound. Yao Ming gets no calls in the first 3 quarters, in that aspect he is very similar to Shaq. Down the stretch the refs are going to try and clean up the post, meaning when Ratliff fouls Yao, he will actually get called for it.


there was one call in particular (which might have been discussed on here) where Theo basically hog-tied Yao, and was like pissed off at him..

Theo should've gotten a flag on that foul, imho. He was out to do a stiff foul on him. I Think he didn't get it because he's Theo and not known for doing that stuff (that Im aware of)


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Dude, you're complaining? It went both ways. Saw Randolph and Ratliff taking serious shoves from Rockets, especially Mo Taylor, under the Blazers basket on rebounds.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

"Players coaches" should only be kept as assistant coaches.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

As I was going home from the game, I was listening to the Post game recap on the radio. Cheeks was asked by a reporter, "Why was Miles guarding McGrady on the last play?" 

Cheeks lauged and said, "instead of who?" 

Reporter replies, "Ruben"

Cheeks then says "If anything Reef was doing a good job guarding McGrady all game and maybe should have put him in instead of Miles."

Doesn't take a genius to know that Ruben is our best one on one defender. 

And for the 3rd time... After Pierce and Carter... and now McGrady... you run a second defender at the superstar to take the ball out of his hands. Again, you make someone else beat you. Defense 101. You would think he learnt his lesson from the previous 2 times.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Cheeks shouldnt do interviews anymore, just makes him look more dumb


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> Cheeks shouldnt do interviews anymore, just makes him look more dumb


then he shouldn't coach anymore...

8)


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Looks like someone else agrees:


> "We have to figure out something quick," said Anderson. "We have to take it out of their hands and make someone else beat us. It's very frustrating, disappointing. Especially when you're playing hard and not getting any results out of it."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=241121022


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I wish I could just talk to Nash for 10 minutes and explain to him what all is wrong with this team. PLEASE GET US VINCE!!!


I'll say this here, but I don't think getting Vince Carter is the answer to our problems. Yeah, Carter would make us a playoff team in all likelyhood, but that is about the extent of it IMO. He wouldn't make us a NBA title contending team, and with all the salary we take on, in the form of his and Rose's contract, this would pretty much be the team we are stuck with for the next few years.

As much as part of me would like to see Vince Carter in a POR uniform, part of me also thinks that maybe Nash is smart NOT to make this deal. Particularly if it is not exactly on POR terms (SAR straight up for Carter and a throw in).

This team is still very young, and I'd personally rather see SAR, NVE and Damon traded THIS year for young players and\or draft picks and whatever other riff raff we have to assume to make salaries match. 

Build with youth....I think that is the only way. Zach impressed me with his play tonight, his defense still leaves a lot to be desired but he passed well I thought, and he made some tough baskets and got some big rebounds. I think Miles is underused, basically ignored in the offense, once SAR is gone and he is starting, I think his play will improve. Of course running a few PLAYS for him wouldn't be such a bad idea either. Both of these guys are 23, and Zach may be our best player & Miles is one of the 3-4 best IMO. POR has 4 young kids in Outlaw, Telfair, Khryapa & Monia to add to that "youthful" mix. 

POR needs to use the expiring contracts of SAR, NVE and Damon to add to that young core. I think that is the only way. Carter would be a great addition, but he is NOWHERE NEAR the "final" piece & that is POR biggest problem IMO. They just aren't close enough to make a run yet.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't know what DA is talking about -he's a part of the problem. He has done absolutely nothing thus far.


----------

